# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Moya O'Sullivan (Neighbours character - Marlene Kratz) dies aged 91

## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours pays tribute to Marlene Kratz actress Moya O'Sullivan who has died at the age of 91.

A Neighbours icon and "Australia's favourite mum and grandmother".
*
http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...livan-dies-91/

Neighbours has paid tribute to actress Moya O'Sullivan who has died this month at the age of 91.

Moya played a number of roles on Australian TV over the years, but was best known as classic Neighbours character Marlene Kratz for a three year stint from 1994 to 1997.

"Moya was a legend of the Australian film and television industry. Australia's favourite mum and grandmother," Neighbours' executive producer Jason Herbison told Digital Spy.

"Everyone at Neighbours has fond memories of her and we are saddened to hear of her passing."

The character famously left to go on a three-month cruise but never returned to Erinsborough.

Fans finally got another glimpse of Marlene, in video message form, during the 20th anniversary episodes in 2005.

She was seen with a boat behind her, still sailing the seas.

A short message of condolence to Moya was published this month in The Sydney Morning Herald.

"Much loved by all, especially by her brother Peter (dec), sister-in-law Kaaren, aunt to Mark, Cait & Bridget, great aunt to Phoebe & Ursela, grandmother to Harriet & James. Also Andrew & Sarah," it read. "Bless her Eternal Soul."

A funeral mass to celebrate her life was held yesterday at St Joseph's Church in Edgecliff.

As well as recurring roles in Division 4 and Cop Shop earlier in her career, Moya also briefly played Gladys Adams in Home and Away after she left Neighbours.

----------

MellBee (28-01-2018), Ruffed_lemur (29-01-2018)

----------

